# My Dear Sky



## geddy2112 (Sep 28, 2007)

I adopted a female Golden "Sky" from the breeder i bought my male Golden almost exactly 4 years ago. I never had a female Golden before. Sky is the mother of the male i have now. My male "Diamond" just turn 7 yrs old. 

Sky was a month shy of 5 yrs old when i took her home. It took her 3 day for her to decide to do number 2 in my yard. Pee'ed in my basement 2x. Sky would not eat or drink for the first 2 days. Finally broke her with extra crispy KFC. It took quite a bit of time for her to settle in. She is still very skittish towards strangers today. I would not say she was abused by the breeder though. Before my first visit to look at my 6 weeks old Diamond, over phone, the breeder said "if I don't like you, i have no puppies for you. If you buy a puppy from me and can't keep him or her, you bring the dog back to me". The breeder was a very responsible breeder. He gave me a psych exam before showing me the puppies. The breeder had his big house and the dog had their own giant house in the backyard. They were well fed and groomed. The giant dog house was a 25'x25' garage with a fireplace or wood burner stove and TV. Super clean. He had one giant male with 3 female to stud. From what i can gather, Sky lived a sheltered life only knowing the breeder and his wife. She knew how to play ball and retrieve and is super obedient way better then Diamond. After 1 month with Sky, she only wanted me. Only went to my wife during dinner time for table scrap. To this day, i know this dog will walk through fire to get to me. This is my 4th Golden, 1st adopted. I love her dearly. Probably more then my Diamond. 

Sky is 1 month shy of 9 yr old. Sky started to limp on her right rear leg a month ago. I thought it was just some minor arthritis. She had a limp on her front shoulder in June this year and was given a shot of Rimadyl. When we got home from the Vet that day, she jumped out of the car and was better then new. I never even had to give her any of the prescribed Rimadyl. So when started to limp 3 weeks ago on that right rear leg, i started to give her a daily does of the Rimadyl. She did not improve after 10 days of med so i made the appointment and took her into the vet the following day "the day before thanksgiving". They checked her rear leg and said nothing was broken. They recommend an Xray which meant putting her under. I said sure. The vet called me later in the afternoon and said that she has what it looks like the very very beginnings of Osteosarcome. a type of Bone cancer that is common in her breed. Her hips were perfectly fine so was her blood work. They were not 100% sure without a biopsy but they see little white dots on one of the joint in that rear leg. I cried and cried for 2 days as that news was given to me. They gave me antibiotics, tramadol "pain killer" and more Rimadyl. The vet says she still wants to live and just keep her comfortable and happy. 

Today, she is happy, rolling in the grass and leaves, still fetches. Sky and Diamond both come to work with me 6 days a week. Sky still eats very well, still runs although on 3 leg most of the time. I have to slow her down many times as i don't want her to put too much stress on that leg. She does put that right leg down 30% of the time even though the vet had said that i will probably never see her walk on that leg again. She is still strong. 


I asked the vet how do i know when it is time. She said " a dog will let you know, and you will know" It pains me to see her limping. I am just hoping she is not in bad pain. She is 88lbs and gets 1 tramadol and 1 Rimadyl in the morning. She gets 1 tramadol and 1/2 Rimadyl at night. I dread that day when it comes but till then, everyday with her is a blessing. The meds helps her for sure. 

Sky, last week










The both of them took over my spot when i got up to go to the bathroom.
Sky "mom" on the left, Diamond "son" on the right


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She is gorgeous!!!! I'm so sorry for your trials. I hope she has many pain-free or comfortable years left. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Sky looks like such a sweet girl. I'm sorry for her diagnoses. You will find lots of tips here to help you as you care for her.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

The mission of a golden is to spread as much love and joy in the world as possible. It sounds like Sky has done this many many times over. There is plenty of more joy and love left in your beautiful girl. Continue to enjoy her and love her. So many of us here have been in your shoes and feel your pain you have come to the right place. 
You might like to do some research into tumeric and Essaic tea.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Sky is a beautiful girl and I am glad she is still doing well.

If you don't mind my question, but did amputation ever come up in conversation with the vet?
I know several tripod dogs that adjusted really well.

I hope Sky will be with you for a long time to come.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

She's beautiful!
Is there an oncology vet near you that you could get a consult with?
I've also heard that amputation is the treatment of choice with osteosarcoma.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Sky is a very sweet golden. I hope she is comfortable and happy with you and your family every day. Do some research and get a few more opinions on how to help her to live better. okay. Hugs to Sky and Diamond.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sky*

Your girl Sky is so beautiful and love your other dog, too.
My Smooch was on Rimadyl and Tramadol when she was older, too.
I hope that you and Sky have many more wonderful times together!!


----------



## geddy2112 (Sep 28, 2007)

thank you all for your kind words and encouragement. I really appreciated. :wave:

To answer some questions. Yes, my vet told me about the mentioned options. She was dead against amputation and will not do it. I feel the same. I just can not see my dear Ms. Sky going through that. I don't want her to see herself with 3 legs. I would be even more heartbroken. I understand some have done it with success but i feel at her age, she is at peace with herself. I would be at peace with myself when it is time. But till then, as long as her behavior and eating habits does not change, i feel she is still the same happy dog. 

She is the same dog today as she was last year, just with a limp now. We use to walk an hour in the morning and 20 minutes at night. We are limited to just short brief trips to the front and back yard but she is still extremely happy with that. I don't let her climb the 3 steps to my back door so i pick her up every time we go out. The same as going into my Honda Civic. I pick her up and put her in the car everyday. She jumps out by herself. 

Both dogs and i leave the house at 6:30am everyday. We arrive at my business at 7am. Both dog do their business in the back of my shopping center. At 10am, we head to the park for 25 min and then back home where the dogs will sleep till dinner time. On Sundays, we tend to stay at the park a bit longer. I will take her as long as she want to go every morning. Ms. Sky has shown me that she does not want to miss a thing everyday so far. 


In the meantime, here are some more pics

I hope to see her sitting in her favorite pool this summer again. 

















Took them to the park after a snow storm. She smiled for the camera!:









6th birthday









1st day at home


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers for your dear Sky, I hope you have lots of time together.


----------

